

Realtime Positions of Satellites Around Earth - ungerik
http://www.gearthblog.com/satellites.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
"Fantastic!" - I thought. Then:

    
    
        The Google Earth Plug-in is currently only
        available on Windows and Mac OS X 10.4+
    

Oh, crap.

